# Buddy got hold of onion.



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am sure he is fine but i would put a phone call to the vet just incase, they will probably tell u what signs to be on the lookout for if he did ingest it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just Googled what happens if a dog eats part of an onion and found this:

Are onions toxic to dogs? What should you do if he eats some?

I probably would have called my vet immediately for instructions, especially since he is so young. I hope you don't have any serious consquences. 

Onions are one of those things I am very careful about around the dogs. I usually bag up all unused or peeled portions in a separate bag and immediately dispose of it outside in our big trash bin, just to be safe.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

In my vets office is a poster with all this stuff. Apparently small dogs (Maltese etc) are more at risk of poisoning when eating small amounts of onion, so your baby should be ok. However in future if in doubt about this kind of thing (& only if you know what he ate) induce vomiting by putting a teaspoon of salt at the back of the dogs throat & give water. It's not nice when dogs vomit but I'd have that over a sick dog any day. My dog used to eat all sorts of stuff as a pup so I'm pro at getting him to bring stuff up.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

If your dog eats something he is not supposed to the first thing you should do is call ASPCA Poison Control at (888) 426-4435. I would suggest posting this number with all the other emergency numbers you have. They have vets etc 24X7 who will let you know what to do. They have a list of just about any product also that your dog can get into and will let you know what to do.

Never, ever induce vomiting unless you have already called Poison Control and they told you to do so. Something you might not think is caustic is and you could do additional damage.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Your dog... should... be OK. 

I never knew that garlic and onion were toxic for dogs. And have offered leftovers containing chopped onion on the floor for my dogs in the past (I still do). One thing I know is that all of our dogs and the collie too HATE the taste of onion. They will not voluntarily eat it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vet*

I would definitely call the vet and ask-you are not disturbing them.
Read what Dallas Gold posted.


Our question this week was:

My dog ate a mini burger left in a readily accessible spot by a visitor; my worry is that the burger had a few raw onions on it. There was one piece of onion left in the take out box when I found him eating. I am aware of the danger of onions and never give him onions. Will he be okay with this small amount of onion he ate by accident? 

Answer

Hi – thanks for your email. You wrote asking if onions are a problem. *Dogs and cats lack the enzyme necessary* to properly digest onions and ingestion of onion can result in gas, diarrhea, or *severe gastrointestinal distress. **If large amounts of onion are ingested or onions are a daily part of your dog's diet, the red blood cells may become fragile and break apart. Severe anemia and even death can occur if the dog ingests lots of onions and receives no treatment.*


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We never knew about onions until recently. Brewer always ate leftover spaghetti which was mixed with onion-laden sauce topped with onion-laden meatballs. Whenever he had a check up at the vet she always wondered why he was slightly anemic. Suddenly I realized that it must have been a steady diet of onion (he also got to eat leftover beef stew). By then he was 13 and he went to the bridge enjoying his spaghetti and meatballs.

Our new pup, Nugget doesn't get people food.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Years before I learned that onions, raw potatoes and grapes were bad for dogs I had a Shih Tzu that loved all three. She never showed ill effects from eating these and lived to the age of 17. Your pup should be fine. Now that I know these things aren't good for dogs I don't offer them anymore.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A dog has to eat a pretty substantial amount of onion before he really needs medical intervention, so I wouldn't sweat it. Onion makes it onto most "foods poisonous to dogs" lists, but you really have to give it regularly in significant quantities in order to cause a problem.

Certainly keep an eye on Buddy, but if he were my dog, I wouldn't even bother calling the vet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> A dog has to eat a pretty substantial amount of onion before he really needs medical intervention, so I wouldn't sweat it. Onion makes it onto most "foods poisonous to dogs" lists, but you really have to give it regularly in significant quantities in order to cause a problem.
> 
> Certainly keep an eye on Buddy, but if he were my dog, I wouldn't even bother calling the vet.


 
Everyone has their own comfort level regarding these things...but bear in mind this is a *9 week old (2 month, 1 week) puppy*, not an adult Golden Retriever. I think, given its' size a call to a vet is in order, just to be sure. Our vet welcomes these types of calls, because it is a teaching moment. They are usually answered by nursing staff first, then if warranted the vet gets on the line.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Onions cause Heinz body anemia, a form of hemolytic anemia. With such a young puppy with such an immature immune system, I would DEFINITELY be calling my vet to let them know. Having a dog that survived hemolytic anemia, even a remote possibility would have me on the phone.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Everyone has their own comfort level regarding these things...but bear in mind this is a *9 week old (2 month, 1 week) puppy*, not an adult Golden Retriever. I think, given its' size a call to a vet is in order, just to be sure. Our vet welcomes these types of calls, because it is a teaching moment. They are usually answered by nursing staff first, then if warranted the vet gets on the line.


It certainly doesn't hurt to call the vet, but if I'm reading the original post correctly, the dog didn't even ingest any onion. He just played with a bit of peel. So I'm not discouraging the OP from calling the vet, just saying I wouldn't bother if it were my pup and I was home with him and could keep an eye on him for the day. I would bet dollars to donuts that the vet says not to sweat it and to keep an eye on the pup.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> It certainly doesn't hurt to call the vet, but if I'm reading the original post correctly, the dog didn't even ingest any onion. He just played with a bit of peel. So I'm not discouraging the OP from calling the vet, just saying I wouldn't bother if it were my pup and I was home with him and could keep an eye on him for the day. I would bet dollars to donuts that the vet says not to sweat it and to keep an eye on the pup.


That is a gamble I'm not willing to take, especially with a brand new puppy that I don't know very well, behavior wise, plus I don't trust my sense of smell.  The consequences of being wrong are what I do not want to risk. Besides, it's a good opportunity for the vet to provide a teaching moment about watching puppies around food and clearing counters, to prevent a further disaster down the road.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> That is a gamble I'm not willing to take, especially with a brand new puppy that I don't know very well, behavior wise, plus I don't trust my sense of smell.  The consequences of being wrong are what I do not want to risk. Besides, it's a good opportunity for the vet to provide a teaching moment about watching puppies around food and clearing counters, to prevent a further disaster down the road.


Fair enough. I'm pretty convinced by your logic here. Calling the vet is good advice.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you for all those prompt replies. Buddy is fine. I did ring up the vet but he did say not to sweat it. And even if he has ingested a peal or two, he would be fine. He just told me to keep an eye on his overall health and to let him know if Buddy fares badly.

Hopefully my little one would be okay. Thanks again.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> A dog has to eat a pretty substantial amount of onion before he really needs medical intervention, so I wouldn't sweat it. Onion makes it onto most "foods poisonous to dogs" lists, but you really have to give it regularly in significant quantities in order to cause a problem.
> 
> Certainly keep an eye on Buddy, but if he were my dog, I wouldn't even bother calling the vet.



I'd agree with this post.

Hope everything is ok!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

If I were you I'd call the ASPCA poison control just to be sure. Our e-vet actually recommends people call them prior to bringing them into the office if a dog has ingested something that may be toxic. We have called them in the past and the poison control vets are very very good at determining what actually requires medical intervention. They also know what symptoms to watch for and when there is a problem - which I don't know if most GP vets are as knowledgeable about.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just for educational purposes for anyone in the future reading this thread, here are some links to dangerous items for dogs. 

*Plants*: With spring gardening come up, the toxic plant list is timely:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rd/76905-toxic-non-toxic-plant-list-dogs.html

*Foods*:

How to Avoid Foods Dangerous for Your Dog - wikiHow

ASPCA | People Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pets

And finally, something to look out for for pediatric products and even veterinary products containing *Xylitol *(read the entire thread)
: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-physiology-breed-standard/93822-warning.html


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I knew onions weren't good for dogs, but I didn't realize they were that harmful!

I'm glad to hear Buddy is doing ok.


----------

